# Quels sont vos goûts dans la déco?



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Kikoo 

juste un tit thread pour savoir quelles sont vos orientations en matière de déco et de design... 

Perso, j'aime bien le kitsch 70's et le design épuré 

Je collectionne aussi les presses-papier kitsch aka sulfurs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

tout ce que mon épouse n'aime pas comme cela on n'achète pas toutes les semaines un nouveau canapé, un nouveau buffet ou un nouveau vase


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'aime bien le bois. Les chalets, les vieilles maisons, ont des ambiances qui me plaisent. 
Les intérieurs en crépi, avec de belles poutres apparentes, et quelques tableaux colorés pou relever tout çà.


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

j'aime bien les choses simples, donc peu de bibelots chez moi


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Oui Bassou, d'ailleurs y avait un tableau qui génait sur une certaine photo de ton appart je me rappelle !


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Pffff c'est une vue sur le golfe, chez moi  et en plus il est joli


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff c'est une vue sur le golf, chez moi  et en plus il est joli



Je transmettrai, je le vois ce soir.   :casse:


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Tu sais que me citer est payant maintenant ??


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que me citer est payant maintenant ??



Mouarff...   :rateau: _Tu me dois un coup de boule au passage..._   :rateau: 

Sinon, pour la déco? J'aime un style épuré, moderne, blanc, avec un iMac tournesol dans un coin.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Moi, j'aime les câbles cat. 5E (ethernet gigabit) qui empêchent de fermer les portes, les piles de revues de 60 cm de haut près du lit et euh... Ah, oui ! Les piles de chaussures dans l'entrée !


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon j'ai rien rangé


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

Personnellement, ce n'est pas très précis et en fait je n'y fais pas forcément très attention, plutôt des choses simples. Et surtout, je crois que si on me laissait faire, ce serait essentiellement des étagères sur à peu près tous les murs avec surtout des bouquins et un peu des CD  et un mur libre pour projeter des diapos et un jour de la vidéo . Et sur un autre mur libre à cause du passage, si ma femme me laissait faire, je collerais bien une immense carte du monde, j'aime beaucoup les cartes.

 Disons donc des murs clairs et du bois  (j'aime bien l'orme, par exemple, mais comme pour les étagères, je regarde surtout le côté pratique et costaud, ça peut être du pin verni là ou je remplis vraiment les murs. Il faut d'ailleurs qu'on change quelques vieilles étagères en agglo bas de gamme que je traîne depuis ma longue vie estudiantine et qui ont manifestement fait leur temps vu leurs courb(at)ures. Elles ne sont pas dans le salon quand même, celles_là


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime les câbles cat. 5E (ethernet gigabit) qui empêchent de fermer les portes, les piles de revues de 60 cm de haut près du lit


 Ah oui, moi aussi mais je me limite en général à 40 cm, faut dire qu'il y a au moins 5 ou 6 piles par terre (une de revues, une de journaux, 3 ou 4 de bouquins) par terre et 2 ou 3 autres de bouquins sur la (grande) table de chevet. Diviser pour régner (et surtout pour éviter que ça se casse la gueule)


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

Hier soir chez moi (petite soirée sympa)






 Apres on est allé boire un coup:






   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

j'aime bien le tissus de ma chambre capitonnée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Ah ben mince je vois pas les photos moi ! (enfin certaines)   

Bon moi sinon ce que j'aime je ne peux pas (encore (on peut toujours rêver)) me le payer ... mais avec mes moyens (et un p'tit peu de touche personnelle) j'ai enfin ON a réussi à avoir le style qui nous plait bien...quand y'aura moins de bordel dans le salon je prendrai (pititre) une photo pour vous montrer ce sera plus simple que de trouver pleins de mots différents pour expliquer !   

PS pour LucG : moi aussi je veux pleins d'étagères partout remplies de livres, de revues, de Cd, et de DVD ...  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Disons donc des murs clairs et du bois  (j'aime bien l'orme, par exemple,


T'aimerais mon salon / salle à manger alors. 
C'est très clair (sauf le canapé presque noir qui tranche justement), avec tout le mobilier en orme massif (Buffet, commode, table, chaises, table basse, meuble télé).  
C'est beau et c'est solide l'orme, mais çà coute bonbon.


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien le tissus de ma chambre capitonnée


Celle où les monsieurs en blanc t'emmênent dans ta belle chemise boutonnée dans le dos ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Celle où les monsieurs en blanc t'emmênent dans ta belle chemise boutonnée dans le dos ?


tu les connais aussi ?


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Qui les as appeler à ton avis ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

moi j'peux pas sinon ils m'embarquent aussi


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les choses simples, donc peu de bibelots chez moi


 j'ai un Bassman d'interieur, c'est hyper deco, mais il perds ses poils alors ça fait du menage.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Fallait prendre la version mini (mais ça vient de sortir )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

chez moi il faut aimer la couleur , surtout le rouge


le salon a un canapé geant rouge , avec cela un tas de lampes et objets  divers rouges orange ou rose bombom on y trouve aussi un tapis rouge avec des taches rose et oranges fuchia

a coté de la cheminé j'ai mis une siege longue en cuir noir et un taburet verre et acier

la biblioteque encastré dans le mur doit etre en chene (en tout cas brun foncé ) et a coté on trouve un grand bureau peint en vague , moitié bleu (mon mari) , moitie rose (mon coté)


la cuisine est classique , jeune beige , je l'ai decoré avec des couleurs vives et de pots en alluminium


les salles de bain sont aussi classique une sur le ton du noir argent bleu (celle des enfants)
où j'ai mis des tapis ,rideau douche et serviette de agatha ruiz de la prada , quelqus objet  (pot , porte savon ect ) de alessi .. la aussi donc la couleur encore et encore


les chambre des enfants ont un aspet "vibel" chaq"un ayant sa tele et son ordi, moi je ne veut pas que on squatte ma telé au salon mais bon.......la tele est jamais meinne et bien sur le jouets y trainent trop souvent au mon gout


ma chambre est moche , elle est en etre clair et acier , elle a pas encore eté decoré , sur le lit on retrouve des couettes de castelbajac , ikea ou  bassetti , bref je prend tout ce il y a de la couleur vive.....mon dressing est aussi banal et franchement pas vraiment fonctionnel


enfin ma salle de bain 
bon le proprio a pas vraiment de gout , le carrelage je le trouve moche , jaune canari et vert !!!!
ici c'est vraiment un territoire de femme , des pots creme  partout , des flacons de parfums , des boites de mes foulard ou des montres bracelet et toute autre boite que je trouve jolie et que j'empile une sur l'autre , 3 vanity par terre remplis des gel douche maquillage bref, tout le tralala que franchement je oublie meme d'avoir , une pile de magazine que je ouvre rarement

enfin un long couloir où il y a des tapis rond (8) , je les ai disposé tout au long inversant les coulers , 1 rouge , 1 rose, 1 rouge  ect....on dirait une passerelle a pastille bicolor


enfin vous avez compris , chez moi ou dans une ecole maternelle sa ne change pas beaucoup


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2004)

Mes gouts déco ???

Bons.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mes gouts déco ???
> 
> Bons.


 Sois plus explicite mon canard


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

J'aime le zen


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sois plus explicite mon canard



Je suis pas ton canard...

Que crois tu ??

Qu'il suffit de filer des "coups de boules" comme vous dites ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sois plus explicite mon canard



Il n'y a pas d'hommes faciles ici Modern


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas d'hommes faciles ici Modern


 Humourrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## camisol (24 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas d'hommes faciles ici Modern



Si! Moi! :love: :love:


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Si! Moi! :love: :love:



très facile?


----------



## camisol (24 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> très facile?



Pas à vivre, je crois   
Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre, mais en même temps, la fille qui dit ça est invivable 
Bien à vous, madame.
 




_Je fais des efforts pour être urbain et compréhensible, tu noteras. Et ce, alors même que Françoise Sagan vient de mourrir  _


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)

Je crois qu'il s'agissait de parler du contenant et pas du contenu ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

.....


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agissait de parler du contenant et pas du contenu ...



Who knows?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

.....


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agissait de parler du contenant et pas du contenu ...



tenant, tenu, tout de suite les details


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tenant, tenu, tout de suite les details


----------



## camisol (24 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tenant, tenu, tout de suite les details



Hum... Il manquait cette petite fraicheur poétique à l'haleine atlantique 

Bon, je vous signale qu'on parlait d'intérieur. Si l'intérieur, c'est pas le contenu, je ne comprends plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tenant, tenu, tout de suite les details



Pourquoi faut-il que tout passe si vite ?


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous signale qu'on parlait d'intérieur. Si l'intérieur, c'est pas le contenu, je ne comprends plus !




Si si certainement, intérieur= contenu... et tu vas nous montrer quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

.....


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)

Petite tof faite par une Amie


----------



## camisol (24 Septembre 2004)

_non, rien, finalement _


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faut-il que tout passe si vite ?





* PAAAAaaaarcskkkkkkKEeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuu !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Ça rassure de voir par contre que certaines choses ne changent pas...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

quoi déjà en déco? :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agissait de parler du contenant et pas du contenu ...



Oui, mais là comme ailleurs, j'ai tendance à plus m'intéresser au contenu qu'au contenant.   

Maintenant c'est vrai que la limite entre contenu et contenant peut être assez flou dans un intérieur. En principe les habitants font partie du contenu  Mainteannt les bouquins, certains voient comme contenant (déco) d'autres contenu. Faudra que j'essaye d'être simple une fois.


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que j'essaye d'être simple une fois.


Ouais !


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2004)

A y reflechir y'a longtemps que j'ai pas eu de déco sur mon modem, c'est grave docteur ??? : D


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça rassure de voir par contre que certaines choses ne changent pas...





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> .....





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> .....


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là comme ailleurs, j'ai tendance à plus m'intéresser au contenu qu'au contenant.



oui mais dans le contenant, ya le contenu...


----------



## jphg (25 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kikoo
> 
> Perso, j'aime bien le kitsch 70's et le design épuré
> 
> Je collectionne aussi les presses-papier kitsch aka sulfurs



ah moi je serais plutôt kitsch 70s et design épuré,
et je collectionne plutôt les petits vases rouges. Mais là sur la photo il est jaune, c pas grave (Carlo Moretti, Murano). j'en ai 5, dont un Baccarat. Petite collection qui s'enrichit doucement au gré de mes humeurs et de l'état de mon compte bancaire.

design 70s + épuré = en fait des trucs blancs et ronds genre enceintes Minipod (miam!) (http://www.podspeakers.com/podspeakers.html).

sinon métal brossé + bois clair, j'ai toujours trouvé ça très beau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2004)

Ah, les goûts et les couleurs...
Moi qui suis bordélique, je mélange tout... pourvu qu'il y ait de la couleur


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

les deux derniers posts  surtout le lien de JPHG  sympa le site!


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2004)

Pour moi c'est des formes simples, des lignes épurées. Des meubles clairs. Ca et là, des touches de couleur apportées par des objets rapportés de mes voyages... cette ravissante jeune femme est venue de Zanzibar (Tanzanie).


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

Argh, ce bleu!  :affraid:  Ce n'est pas trop agressif? Vivre sur ce sol chaque jour...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Argh, ce bleu!  :affraid:  Ce n'est pas trop agressif? Vivre sur ce sol chaque jour...



Il prête des gilets de sauvetage aux invités qui ne savent pas nager.


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A y reflechir y'a longtemps que j'ai pas eu de déco sur mon modem, c'est grave docteur ??? : D



OUI !!  :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Argh, ce bleu!  :affraid:  Ce n'est pas trop agressif? Vivre sur ce sol chaque jour...



Rien ne vaut le vert !


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

ça va, ce vert. Ce n'est pas tape-à-l'oeil.   Plutôt reposant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut le vert !



Tu as tes entrées dans la salle verte des modos ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

"Vert j'espère"


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut le vert !



Non, rien ne vaut le rose


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien ne vaut le rose




si il y avait de touche rouge, on pourrait se croire chez moi 


joli interieur


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien ne vaut le rose



il ya le même rose chez moi     
mais c'est moins grand...  :mouais:


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si il y avait de touche rouge, on pourrait se croire chez moi
> 
> 
> joli interieur



exactement. du rose, du rouge, du vert et des formes géométriques, ou plutot graphiques qui se cotoient.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

contente de savoir que je pas la seule a avoir un interieur coloré

ma mere dit que je suis anormale et que je devrai grandir !!!


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> contente de savoir que je pas la seule a avoir un interieur coloré
> 
> ma mere dit que je suis anormale et que je devrai grandir !!!



c'est bizarre ça. moi c'est quand j'ai "grandi", que j'ai mis de la couleur


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizarre ça. moi c'est quand j'ai "grandi", que j'ai mis de la couleur



Ça doit se situer au niveau d'un truc inversement proportionnel entre vous deux  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit se situer au niveau d'un truc inversement proportionnel entre vous deux  :mouais:



  :love:    :love:


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit se situer au niveau d'un truc inversement proportionnel entre vous deux  :mouais:



je me demandais quand tu allais bondir pour me remettre dans le droit chemin!    


mais je suis contente de te croiser.     :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2004)

j'adore les murs en couleur. moi je peindrais bien mon appart dans de différentes tonalités de jaune :love: en attendant, je me défoule sur les desktops de mon Mac.


----------



## alarache62 (26 Septembre 2004)

Très belle construction environnementale alan.a


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

Du jaune, du rouge, du vert ? 
Pas de pb non plus !!

avant la moquette et les rideaux





après

















Désolé pour la qualité de photos


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> Très belle construction environnementale alan.a



Merci 

Nous avons quitté mon ancienne habitation (un loft fait de mes petites mains musclées) pour enfin passer à l'acte. Le décalage entre notre ancien logement et nos aspirations environnementales se faisait de plus en plus grand.

J'ai voulu construire, et finalement on a trouvé ce qu'on cherchait, tout fait (enfin presque. Il n'y avait ni peintures, ni étage, ni cloisons, juste deux mezzanines ouvertes à chacunes des extremités, un seul grand volume avec sdb et wc).

L'ancien proprio était sur la même longueur d'onde, il voulait pareil, mais en plus grand (c'était "juste" une maison de vacances  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

très coloré chez toi Alan


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



oh, alan, tu comptes les changer quand les ampoules des plafonniers !


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, alan, tu comptes les changer quand les ampoules des plafonniers !


     :love:


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2004)

Pas de stress, ce sont des ampoules économies d'énergies, elles n'ont fonctionné que 4 ans sur les 10 habituels (j'en 2 de 11 ans, qui fonctionnent encore parfaitement). 
Et puis je grimpe régulièrement dans les poutres pour chercher les dinosaures des enfants. Ils sont doués pour coincer des trucs sur des poutres 20 cm de large.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Argh, ce bleu!  :affraid:  Ce n'est pas trop agressif? Vivre sur ce sol chaque jour...



NAAAAAAN...
Car je vis au soleil une grande partie de l'année et ce bleu réfléchit une
lumière fraîche dans la pièce ; très appréciable lors de fortes chaleurs.
(C'est sûr ; c'est purement psychologique, mais...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon comme promis (quoi vous avez oublié ?  :hein:  ) ... voici une petite photo du salon


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme promis (quoi vous avez oublié ?  :hein:  ) ... voici une petite photo du salon



 :style:   :love:


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Alors voila une photo de mon ancien appart, c'etait un studio tout moche et je n'avais aucune experience de la vie seul donc je cultivais une ambiance "bordel chaleureux cambriolage-like". 









maintenant je demenage dans un supperbe 3 pieces avec ma soeur de 24 ans (blonde au yx bleu et avocate  ARRETEZ DE BAVER) et je le decore de facon parfaite 
Tout est minimaliste, moderne. Les materiaux sont l'alu (vive mon PB 15) et le verre. les meubles en "bois" son plaqué Boulo clair (merci Ikea)
Photo: bientot en attendant j'ai un pdf des meubles que j'ai achete sur ikea :
http://www.project-emc2.net/feujman/appart.pdf


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme promis (quoi vous avez oublié ?  :hein:  ) ... voici une petite photo du salon



Très sympa cette peinture murale !!  :style:
C'est de Lo ou de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa cette peinture murale !!  :style:
> C'est de Lo ou de toi ?



Merci 

On a repris un détail d'un motif de tissus des années 60 ...simulation sur toshop (bien pratique ! )... Lo a crayonné le dessin et moi j'ai peint ...   

C'est notre petite vue sur la campagne notre baie vitrée pas chère !


----------



## piro (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme promis (quoi vous avez oublié ?  :hein:  ) ... voici une petite photo du salon


tres jolie fresque     :love:


----------



## alan.a (29 Septembre 2004)

J'aime bcp !!!

Si mon jardin avait ce look, ce serait assez amusant :


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est notre petite vue sur la campagne notre baie vitrée pas chère !



Ben c'est très réussi. :love:


----------

